# Enicar



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Drove in from India this morning,2 days DHL! and under the speedtraps as well. 40mm x36mm with 20mm strap. Brown was the only one I had to change to in that size as came on stainless unbranded. Shopping tomorrow?

Inner track minutes and outer marked in 15 seconds -love the gold accents and planet.

Noticed on pics dail marked 21 jewel but movement calibre167 24 jewel.

By the way car is SAAB 96 V4 not the howling 2 stroke-it did have a freewheel lever which made for fun driving especially over the military road by Hadrians Wall,


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

This just reminded me I have an Enicar Serpa Graph Chrono, black dial with white sub dials I will get some photo's of it later and post them. I bought it new from a company in Bristol that used to advertise in Autosport late 60's early seventy's.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Big Rick said:


> This just reminded me I have an Enicar Serpa Graph Chrono, black dial with white sub dials I will get some photo's of it later and post them. I bought it new from a company in Bristol that used to advertise in Autosport late 60's early seventy's.


Fantastic watch, I was watching a ebay auction of the same watch a while ago.... Im into black dial and white sub dials at the moment, especially the 3,6,9 subdial layout.....


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

look forward to the photos


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Agree it's a very striking watch with the gold accents. Health to wear.


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for delay. Here are the photo's as promised. Still on it's original bracelet. Could do with a good clean it's been in my beside drawer for about twenty five years, wound her up and away she went keeps pretty good time too!!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

wish it was in my bedside drawer! must be worth a bit of love and attention.fantastic


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Yea, now that I've got it out I will give it a clean, it looks worse in the photo than it is, I guess it was because I had to use the flash, it certainly looks like it has more scatches on it than it really has!!


----------

